# Dwarf baby tears



## cbass2k4 (Mar 30, 2008)

Hey I've been looking for a good foreground plant for my 75 gallon planted fishtank, i have a some dwarf hairgrass that i pulled apart and planted in little bunches in a checkerboard patternm like i read online and i also have some dwarf babytears but i don't exactly know how to plant them... mainly because i bought'em online and they come potted with a some kind of green wool thing around it and i didn't know whether to keep it on or not.

In need of suggestions thx.


----------



## peteski312 (Feb 15, 2008)

I too purchased it recently. the first time i planted it i took off as much of the wool as possible and simply used thread to tie it onto a rock. Ya, it fell apart in about 5 days. This time with advice i found on here, i seperated a pots worth into penny or nickel sized clumps and didnt remove all the wool this time, since the wool is a nice area for the gravel to help it stay planted. I placed it in the gravel alternating about an inch between them all and put some plant tabs next to them to help things along. good luck with yours


----------



## cbass2k4 (Mar 30, 2008)

sounds like a good plan thanx.


----------



## JustOneMore21 (Mar 19, 2007)

Plant HC (dwarf baby tears) in a checkerboard pattern as well in small groups (maybe 3-4 little stems per group). I always just tear it off the top and separate it.....leave the wool in the pot.


----------



## rountreesj (Aug 14, 2007)

if you plant each stem seperately, you will notice growth faster. this applies the same with a few stems, just dont plant it in inch sized sections


----------



## starsunmoon (Apr 1, 2008)

yes, this is what i do ...


----------



## n2fish (Jun 15, 2008)

Hmm, I just got some HC and planted it. I did cut 1/2 of the wool from the bottom of the plant before planting but did not seperate the plant.... thinking I should bo back and do this.

I do have a question on trimming .... if I decide to trim this plant, or any other low growing or grassy type foreground plant.... how does one prevent all the trimmings from getting lost into the rest of the tank?


----------

